# Sweet 16 & never been kissed!



## Marty333 (Apr 3, 2011)

*April 3rd Birthdays?????*

   I'm pretty sure someone has a birthday today


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Apr 3, 2011)

*RE: April 3rd Birthdays?????*

Happy 16th Marty!!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 3, 2011)

*RE: April 3rd Birthdays?????*

Happy birthday Marty, You can drive now, WOOHOO!


----------



## Angi (Apr 3, 2011)

*RE: April 3rd Birthdays?????*

Happy birthday! Did you get a car?


----------



## The Birthday Fairy (Apr 3, 2011)

Marty333 in Florida is 16 today!!

The Birthday Fairy apologizes for missing your birthday, but when she looked at the calendar this a.m., there were no birthdays except one "hidden".

We hope your day was very special and that you have many, many more!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 3, 2011)

Happy Birthday Marty!


----------



## pdrobber (Apr 3, 2011)

happy happy birthday!


----------



## Edna (Apr 3, 2011)

*RE: April 3rd Birthdays?????*

Happy birthday, Marty!! Oohh, our little girl growing up right before our eyes!!! Before we know it you'll be off to college


----------



## Marty333 (Apr 3, 2011)

*RE: April 3rd Birthdays?????*



Angi said:


> Happy birthday! Did you get a car?



Hahaha no I don't even have my permit plus I could never afford one


----------



## DeanS (Apr 3, 2011)

Happy Birthday MarKat!


----------



## ChiKat (Apr 3, 2011)

Happy Birthday Marty!!! Are you getting your driver's license?


----------



## Candy (Apr 3, 2011)

Hope you had a wonderful 16th Birthday Marty.


----------



## Cameron (Apr 3, 2011)

happy birthday Marta!


----------



## Balboa (Apr 3, 2011)

Happy Birthday you little rascal!


----------



## Laura (Apr 3, 2011)

Bikes are great!!!

Hope your day was good!
so... what did you do? get anything special?


----------



## dmmj (Apr 3, 2011)

Happy birthday don't rush the kissing it will happen sooner or later, she wants a new camera not a car.


----------



## DocNezzy (Apr 3, 2011)

16... It's all down hill from there! LOL Just kidding! Happy Birthday!


----------



## Marty333 (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks everyone  I went on a huge shopping spree! I got a ton of new clothes    . And I have no clue whats up with the title LOL It use to be April 3rd Birthdays???


----------



## Angi (Apr 4, 2011)

Did you get the camera or have you decided you like being infront of the camera instead, and choose clothes?


----------



## Marty333 (Apr 4, 2011)

I didn't get the camera because my dad wants me to wait until next year so I get more experience.


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 4, 2011)

Marty333 said:


> And I have no clue whats up with the title LOL It use to be April 3rd Birthdays???



Its just something us old folks used to say in the OLDEN DAYS when a person turned 16 years of age!


----------



## Angi (Apr 4, 2011)

It sounds like you have smart parents. I agree don't rush driving, kissing or growing up!


----------



## Isa (Apr 4, 2011)

Happy Belated Birthday Marty


----------



## ChiKat (Apr 4, 2011)

Ugh shopping spree? No fair, I want one!! 
Sounds like you had a good birthday!


----------



## SnakeyeZ (Apr 4, 2011)

Happy Birthday.

I can't even remember my 16th birthday... it was only 12 years ago lol.


----------



## Marty333 (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the birthday wishes! It was a wonderful 16th birthday


----------

